# Slightly Modified 928



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

I had the 724 for 3 years,loved it but came across a 982 hss by luck, only had a chance to use it twice so far due to a late winter here in Nl Canada, she has electric chute,electric start with battery, decided to take the 2 led lights off the 724 before I sold it and put on,also a put a bucket extension on from cormier equipment and drift cutter bars, shes quite the beast and when the 724 went up for sale it was sold in an hour


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

If you go on YouTube, there's another Newfoundlander that has a video of a mildly modified HSS928 mm, check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

tinter said:


> If you go on YouTube, there's another Newfoundlander that has a video of a mildly modified HSS928 mm, check it out if you get a chance.


Yes I know him, he is on my Fbook site hes 4 hours away, thats where I got the idea of recently adding 3 led red lights on the rear of the blower no shown in the pic, I was trying to upload a video of my blower on here but cant figure out where to doit on this site,only to add pictures


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking hss, you can add a you tube link for the vid


----------



## Keeshonden (Oct 27, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> nice looking hss, you can add a you tube link for the vid


Here is his You Tube Site; https://www.youtube.com/user/7863348

And here is the video for the blower; 




Enjoy


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

I have to ask... is the bucket extension worth it? $125 is a lot of beer.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*looks*



Skeet Shooter said:


> I have to ask... is the bucket extension worth it? $125 is a lot of beer.


Its more of a Looks Better thing for me, they just jumped in price also up by $50, I ordered one fofr a buddy 2 weeks ago from Cormier Equipment and was charged $205 verses the last 3 I bought in Oct/Nov 2015 for $150


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

chaulky45 said:


> I was trying to upload a video of my blower on here but cant figure out where to doit on this site,only to add pictures


Videos have to come through a link to another site, like Youtube.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Skeet Shooter said:


> I have to ask... is the bucket extension worth it? $125 is a lot of beer.


It wouldn't make any difference on this day.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

chaulky45 said:


> Its more of a Looks Better thing for me, they just jumped in price also up by $50, I ordered one fofr a buddy 2 weeks ago from Cormier Equipment and was charged $205 verses the last 3 I bought in Oct/Nov 2015 for $150


Isn't there a link to a bucket extender for $125-ish? Is that a really old price, or a different vendor? $200+ doesn't seem worth it. That's $200 closer to upgrading to a new HSS with its bigger bucket from the factory...

Mike


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

A guy from MA has them up on eBay Motors for 109+ ship.

Honda 28" Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS928 | eBay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Clipperskipper said:


> A guy from MA has them up on eBay Motors for 109+ ship.
> 
> Honda 28" Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS928 | eBay


The seller is a member here at the forum also Tonysak


----------

